# Installation von Subversion 1.4.3 auf Linux Suse 9.3



## DarthShader (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche, Subversion 1.4.3. auf meinem Virtual Server zu installieren, einem Linux Suse 9.3.

Ich habe dazu diese Dateien herunter geladen:

  subversion-1.4.3-15.3.i586.rpm
  subversion-server-1.4.3-15.3.i586.rpm

Wenn ich nun versuche, sie per Yast zu installieren, werden mir folgende Abhängigkeiten angezeigt ("subversion requires"):

  libapr-1.so.0
  libaprutil-1.so.0
  liblber.so.199
  libldap.so.199

Yast sagt mir, dass diese Dateien nicht vorhanden sind ("not available"), also denke ich, benötige ich die richtigen RPMs, welche  die obigen Dateien enthalten. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, zu welchen Pakten die Dateien gehören, und wo ich diese für Suse 9.3 dann herbekomme.


Ich würde mich über jegliche Hilfe oder Tipps freuen, danke!


----------



## CerebrosuS (8. Juli 2007)

Hi DarthShade, 


eine von mir bei Linux immer bevorzugte Methode war es auf http://www.rpmseek.de zu gehen und dort nach der lib zu suchen, weil diese dann die Pakete listet, welche die Lib Enthalten.

Ein Verusch ist es wert, und dann ein googlen, wenn das SuSE Paket dazu brauchst.


Grüße CerebrosuS


----------

